# Pictures of fish you are most proud of!



## mfranco

Hello all, 

I want to start this thread for a place to showcase their fish.... This site seems to be mostly about planted tanks *WHICH IS AWESOME* but I want to see some fish. I would like to see two or three of the pics you are most proud of not just a quick snapshot, unless that snapshot is awesome lol. I not implying that you have to be a professional photographer just a picture that you put a little effort into. 

I start it off, cant wait to see what everyone has!


----------



## longgonedaddy

Love the idea for the thread! Great pics of your fish, too! 

Here's my 21 year old Raphael cat. Not the best pic, but you have to move quick when he's out and about in the tank.

Edit: stupid sideways pic. Original got rotated right 90* so I rotated original to the left, and the upload stayed that way.


----------



## Plantednoob7

mfranco said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I want to start this thread for a place to showcase their fish.... This site seems to be mostly about planted tanks *WHICH IS AWESOME* but I want to see some fish. I would like to see two or three of the pics you are most proud of not just a quick snapshot, unless that snapshot is awesome lol. I not implying that you have to be a professional photographer just a picture that you put a little effort into.
> 
> I start it off, cant wait to see what everyone has!



Seriously great pics. Makes me want to it the digital camera I haven't used in forever and stop taking weak cell phone pix. Pic quality is not good and also receiving an additional light tomorrow to better show off the stars of the tank

Got the new light so figured I'd edit and repost with some better pics.


----------



## mfranco

Those are absolutely beautiful.


I cant believe your catfish is that old! Must be doing the right things in your tank!


----------



## Greggz

Fully mature Melanotaenia Lacustris Rainbow fish. It's no Discus, but to me the next best thing.


----------



## Bobioden

Pics of my Betta, Thunder.


----------



## jaymyess

I'll just copy-paste from a previous thread which is also my avatar, these rascals:


----------



## bettalova86

pics of my betta Deadpool a Fancy Koi Plakat


----------



## Plantednoob7

bettalova86 said:


> pics of my betta Deadpool a Fancy Koi Plakat



All these fish are beautiful in their own right. 

That is a really cool lookin betta though... And deadpool great name lol


----------



## longgonedaddy

mfranco said:


> I cant believe your catfish is that old! Must be doing the right things in your tank!


Thanks! When people tell me fish don't last long, I ask them how long they think a fish should live. Five years is about the longest. They are floored when I tell them how old this one is. 

I don't take much credit for its longevity, more likely it's due to the durability of these doradids. He's (she's?) outlived literally hundreds of tankmates, a lot of which died from some catastrophe like clogged filters when I was away, tank wide disease, or some unknown crash.


----------



## Nordic

On the topic of catfish. This girl's dorsal fin is now so long it drapes over her tail.
Never seen one like it. I have about 40 of her fry now. She is the only one of thee corys that is not scared of me, and comes to the front to where I feed them, when I'm at the tank. Still hard to get a shot of. Still going to make a small, thin tank for taking pictures in. Although she is about as wide as she is long due to massive pectorals too.

She is like a flying catfish. Clumsy as heck through the plants through.


----------



## Tampa Tony

My school of CPD's. Sorry for potato quality


----------



## philipraposo1982




----------



## ariggi

Ramirezi gold and Mato Grosso



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Smooch

This is my current favorite. Just chillin'...


----------



## abrooks12376

My beast,








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## geekdad

Diamond tetra


----------



## AWolf

This photo is NOT touched up. I was just lucky the way the Red/Blue spectrum spot LED hit the side of this fish to get this shot. I kinda like the lack of focus too.


----------



## Nlewis

Apistogramma Agassizzi Fire Red


----------



## Jakabjp

Theese fish all look GREAT thanks for the thread idea!


----------



## ichy

I like this one


----------



## sandie.rose.923

Lilly. She us a Leopard Gorami
















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Frosty Fisher

See below


----------



## nel

Frosty Fisher said:


> file:///C:/Users/Ocean/Desktop/DSCN2633.JPG file:///C:/Users/Ocean/Desktop/DSCN2609.JPG file:///C:/Users/Ocean/Desktop/DSCN2612.JPG
> 
> Sorry that I couldn't figure out how to post the pictures normally with this computer... I think though that if you copy the links and paste them into the search bar, you'll be able to see the pictures.
> 
> Bump:


Nope, we won't - it's not an address in the Internet, it's adress on your own computer ;-)


----------



## jaymyess

Frosty Fisher said:


> Sorry that I couldn't figure out how to post the pictures normally with this computer... I think though that if you copy the links and paste them into the search bar, you'll be able to see the pictures.


You need to _*upload*_ or _*attach*_ your pictures, copy-paste won't work. I do not know what device you are using but if you're using a laptop or desktop computer then you can select your pictures and drag them to the _*Drag and Drop File Upload*_ box, see image for screenshot...


----------



## Frosty Fisher

jaymyess said:


> You need to _*upload*_ or _*attach*_ your pictures, copy-paste won't work. I do not know what device you are using but if you're using a laptop or desktop computer then you can select your pictures and drag them to the _*Drag and Drop File Upload*_ box, see image for screenshot...


I did try to drag them, but for some reason they won't "stick"...I'm not sure why, but I'll drag them there, the box will expand, I'll drop it, and nothing will happen. Nothing shows up in the "Upload Progress" box. 
I just tried doing something a little bit different... I hope this one works


----------



## mfranco

Those are all really beautiful! Great work everyone!


----------



## Smooch

Time for breakfast....

P.S. I didn't see any rules regarding how many times a person can post in this thread. If more than twice in my case bothers, I'll stop.


----------



## RWaters

I miss my Severum.


----------



## Tmealey123

The fish I'm most proud of is the first fish I ever bough and he's my fire eel


----------



## burr740




----------



## Varmint

Waldo passed away last year, but he remains the the most beautiful fish in both looks and personality that I have ever met


----------



## ichy

Picked up three of these this afternoon. They have settled in nicely already and started to color up! I think these fish are very over looked. They are going to be gorgeous.


----------



## RWaters

On the other side of the size spectrum, I also miss my Chocolate Gourami.









Bump:


Varmint said:


> Waldo passed away last year, but he remains the the most beautiful fish in both looks and personality that I have ever met


He sure was beautiful!


----------



## kb27973

Some of my Odessa Barbs and a rummynose just for the heck of it.


----------



## GrampsGrunge

My Rosy Barbs and White Clouds in their 85 gallon stock tank.


----------



## GrampsGrunge

RWaters said:


> I miss my Severum.


If I ever go back to keeping Ciclids, I think I'd like to do a species tank with Festivums, or Blue Acaras.


----------



## houseofcards




----------



## Frosty Fisher

My betta who passed away recently

Bump:

Bump:


----------



## RWaters

houseofcards said:


>


Your pictures really capture the beauty of Congo Tetras. I also realize that I need to stop taking pictures with my crappy cell phone.


----------



## houseofcards

RWaters said:


> Your pictures really capture the beauty of Congo Tetras. I also realize that I need to stop taking pictures with my crappy cell phone.


Thanks! Yep, fish are really hard to capture with a cell phone. You don't need anything super fancy just a decent camera with really good light.


----------



## JerrySingh

Great thread[emoji1360][emoji1360] 
Here's a pic of my boesmani......








Plus a photo bomber in the back ground


From hobby to addiction


----------



## JerrySingh

Slightly better pic


From hobby to addiction


----------



## owenjmayer

My L200, Baryancistrus demantoides. Hi-Fin Green Phaton pleco. He much prefers the zucchini to yellow squash.







[/url]Thomas by Jaime Mayer, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## skystrife

My female Bolivian protecting her spawn.


----------



## houseofcards

Nice pic. Bolivians are one of my favs


----------



## Plantednoob7

My newest addition. So in love with this fish. 
Raflessia discus


----------



## Christophe

Daddy Ram with the kids.


----------



## TheFlyingBear

houseofcards said:


>


Those last two pics, what are they!?


----------



## houseofcards

TheFlyingBear said:


> Those last two pics, what are they!?


Congo Tetras


----------



## Greggz

I see this thread still lives.....I'll post a second one.

Running Creek Rainbow Fish (Melanotaenia trifasciata)


----------



## bsantucci

TheFlyingBear said:


> Those last two pics, what are they!?


Looks like a Congo tetra 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Immortal1

Greggz said:


> I see this thread still lives.....I'll post a second one.
> 
> Running Creek Rainbow Fish (Melanotaenia trifasciata)


I see your Melanotaenia trifasciata and raise you a 
Melanotaenia splendida tatei









Eitherway, definitely some beautiful rainbow fish!

Interesting, just looked up your fish on http://rainbowfish.angfaqld.org.au/Trifas.htm and your pic looks much better / more colorful. You must be doing something right.


----------



## JerrySingh

Immortal1 said:


> I see your Melanotaenia trifasciata and raise you a
> Melanotaenia splendida tatei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eitherway, definitely some beautiful rainbow fish!
> 
> Interesting, just looked up your fish on http://rainbowfish.angfaqld.org.au/Trifas.htm and your pic looks much better / more colorful. You must be doing something right.




Pic not downloading[emoji17]


----------



## Nordic

That looks like a fish someone stepped on.


----------



## nel

houseofcards said:


> Congo Tetras


Young Congo tetras, when they are older (not much older, few months probably) their fins become even longer and they are a little higher. Beautiful fish!


----------



## houseofcards

Be afraid, be very afraid:


----------



## OVT

So many fish, so little time.


----------



## Nlewis

Some more Apisto action


----------



## jamielands

I really love my marble angel pair, Johnny and June [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N-Gen

This is not a recent photo but it was quite annoying to get in low light.


----------



## JerrySingh

Is that a guppy[emoji845]


From hobby to addiction


----------



## JerrySingh

N-Gen said:


> This is not a recent photo but it was quite annoying to get in low light.




Endlers crossed snake skin?


----------



## N-Gen

JerrySingh said:


> Endlers crossed snake skin?


Well, it was born in my guppy tank so I'm unsure if the parents might have had some recessive genes somewhere along the line. Parents were definitely regular guppies though. The colouring resembles none of the parent's patterns as far as I can tell. 

When I bought the 3 females and 1 male (his parents) from the LFS they were in specific guppy tanks, makes separated from the females. I have more than one guppy with this colour and pattern. I'm down to only males now and I think I've lost that strain.

I've attached what I believe is the only tank image I have from that tank when it was set up and just a few days before I took that photo.


----------



## MaroMan

I was pretty proud to get a decent photo of one of my Pseudomugil Furcatas. He is not fully displaying but you can see his beautiful color very well!


----------



## JerrySingh

MaroMan said:


> I was pretty proud to get a decent photo of one of my Pseudomugil Furcatas. He is not fully displaying but you can see his beautiful color very well!




Wow! I've been looking for those for ages to complete my rainbow tank


----------



## N-Gen

MaroMan said:


> I was pretty proud to get a decent photo of one of my Pseudomugil Furcatas. He is not fully displaying but you can see his beautiful color very well!


Wow, I've never seen this fish before. I thought this looked good and then I saw the fins on display and wow, it looks so nice. Awesome.


----------



## JerrySingh

Really stunning fish


From hobby to addiction


----------



## JerrySingh

JerrySingh said:


> Really stunning fish
> 
> 
> From hobby to addiction




But I can't seem to find any in my area


----------



## MaroMan

JerrySingh said:


> Wow! I've been looking for those for ages to complete my rainbow tank


I noticed that you are not in the states, there are a few breeders that sell on Aquabid.com from within the US (where I got mine from). I don't know about shipping them that far, but worth a shot! 



N-Gen said:


> Wow, I've never seen this fish before. I thought this looked good and then I saw the fins on display and wow, it looks so nice. Awesome.


 I have been keeping Pseudomugil Species on and off for the past 5 years. They are not very well known but they are fascinating! I love their mating displays! Happy to have brought a new species to light for you!


----------



## Gongus

I love my Venezuelan corys.


----------



## Nubster

Do shrimp count?


----------



## N-Gen

Gongus said:


> I love my Venezuelan corys.


Nice colours. Only that pair or are there more out of shot?



Nubster said:


> Do shrimp count?


Shrimp should count, always! Macro lens? Lovely shrimp, by the way :smile2:


----------



## houseofcards




----------



## Gongus

There's a few more. Just hard to get them all in the same pic. I love the colors also. And they've actually gotten brighter since that picture, which I took when I had just gotten them. They're brighter now. Take a look 




N-Gen said:


> Gongus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love my Venezuelan corys.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice colours. Only that pair or are there more out of shot?
Click to expand...


----------



## Nubster

N-Gen said:


> Nice colours. Only that pair or are there more out of shot?
> 
> Shrimp should count, always! Macro lens? Lovely shrimp, by the way :smile2:


There's more shots. These are from my old tanks. I don't have any livestock now...just setup a new tank after a couples years away from the hobby. Planning on shrimp again...not sure what. Probably just high grade RCS again and maybe Tigers...again. If I can find someone breeding hardy stock.

And yeah, Tamron 90mm Macro on a Nikon D7000.


----------



## N-Gen

Nubster said:


> There's more shots. These are from my old tanks. I don't have any livestock now...just setup a new tank after a couples years away from the hobby. Planning on shrimp again...not sure what. Probably just high grade RCS again and maybe Tigers...again. If I can find someone breeding hardy stock.
> 
> And yeah, Tamron 90mm Macro on a Nikon D7000.


Ah nice, have a Tamron 90mm Macro myself on my Sony. It's the 72E variant from 1996, still works a treat.


----------



## JerrySingh

MaroMan said:


> I noticed that you are not in the states, there are a few breeders that sell on Aquabid.com from within the US (where I got mine from). I don't know about shipping them that far, but worth a shot!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been keeping Pseudomugil Species on and off for the past 5 years. They are not very well known but they are fascinating! I love their mating displays! Happy to have brought a new species to light for you!




Thanks for the [email protected], will check it out


----------



## Watercrayfish

My favorite is my black moor.


----------



## Nordic

The fry with the reflection is my favorite. It is not a good angle, but I love the tiger stripes and bright deep orange comb. I can spot it within seconds as it has two different coloured pectoral fins. It does not have very long fins like the other one out of focus, but it has lots of vitality and is one of the alpha fish in the school.
Also its bottom lip has black lipstick on, it always looks mean. It also has a little black dot in the iris that looks like eyebrows. You can kinda see it.


----------



## houseofcards

@$%!


----------



## MCHRKiller

Beautiful photos everyone, also glad to see some more cichlid keepers on board.  

Arguably one of the best fish pics I have taken, my 7" male F1 Jaguar









Wild male con









F1 Synspilum









Wild A.crassipinis









Super Red Severum\


----------



## Nubster

Cichlids are so cool but I don't have the tank space to have a setup for them. Maybe once we get a new house I can find a good spot for a 75+ gallon tank and do something.


----------



## LotusBunny

That A.crassipinis is really stunning. Gorgeous colors. What's the size on him?


----------



## MCHRKiller

Right at 10". I wish more was known about this species of Astronotus....it is believed 10" is as large as they get. If so it would be considerably better to have a bunch of these in the hobby than standard ocellatus "Oscars". 

You can really keep some great cichlids in almost any size tank...even a modest 40G breeder would open up a great world of really cool SA/CA fish. Im working on a livebearer/cryptoheros tank currently and it is turning out to be one of my favs.


----------



## Varmint

Not a photographer, but like the picture I took of Finn today


----------



## JerrySingh

My apistogramma agassizii










From hobby to addiction


----------



## someoldguy

Aplocheilicthys Macrophthalmum ...










Usually they're just a little silver fish with a lamp-eye ; but under the right reflected light they look like this . Got 'em a few years back from Pacific in NYC and have been breeding them since . Tiny eggs , fry need midrofoods , grow real slow . I've got what appears to be the same specie , but from an import from Nigeria/Cameroon that's a lot more prolific , so I'll probably concentrate on them for now . Want to get a bunch for a 65 I'll be resetting up in a few months.


----------



## AquaAurora

MCHRKiller said:


> Super Red Severum\


Love your severum! I really wanted to get my hands on this species a while ago (back when I had a leopard sailfin pleco and was planning a monster 300g+ tank) but never did.
Also [censor] that's a lot of snails in your tank!


----------



## Silang

Average photo quality, but really proud of the growth of this little guy. 

1st photo taken last night
2nd photo was two months ago when I just got him from a local store


----------

